# Right of way



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

On a public stream (trout stream) can i trim logjams and tree trunks so that a boat can pass without having to pull out and go around?


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

yarnballer said:


> On a public stream (trout stream) can i trim logjams and tree trunks so that a boat can pass without having to pull out and go around?


Probably the CO would site you for the efforts of changing the structure on a designated trout stream.


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking the sam[RI​GHT][/RIGHT]e, but I've seen on many rivers and streams such as the pm, and mo., that this is done every year. I would like to hear from a co about this. This is what I think is a hazard to navigation on a navigable public stream.


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking the sam[RI​GHT][/RIGHT]e, but I've seen on many rivers and streams such as the pm, and mo., that this is done every year. I would like to hear from a co about this. This is what I think is a hazard to navigation on a navigable public stream.


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

If surrounding land is private; no. Riparian owns land, including bottomland. Plus, many rivers may have state "Natural River" designation and/or "National Wild and Scenic River". They typically have additional restrictions.


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

OK thanks for the info


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The canoe rental places will do it for you. I have seen them go in at night and buzz up all of the trees usually well after the spring run off but before the canoe rental surge. Legal or not I really don't know.


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

It's sounding like if I choose to cut I would be liable for restitution to the land owners and a fine from the dnr. Not really worth the chance to me. I'll get with my co and see what can be done to open things up. But being that this stream doesn't have a boat launch, I'm assuming that it's little concerns to the dnr if they even have the rite to open it up


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

He/She will give you the best answer.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Contact the DEQ office in your area. They are the ones that handle this sort of thing.


----------

